# Welcome to DIY Chat Room



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

*Welcome to DIY Chat Room!*​*
*

*This website is the place to go before the home improvement store!*​*
We've designed this site to be as easy to use as possible and hope it will become a place you visit often.*

*We are a sister site of [url="http://www.contractorschatroom.com/"]www.contractorschatroom.com[/url] and therefore have a unique mix of professional contractors as well as seasoned homeowners giving you the best DIY advice on the web!*​*

If you have not already done so please register here: Registration
**Its free and easy.*

*Thanks for visiting and we hope that you become an active member in our community.*​ 
*If you have any questions or or need help using the site, please send us an email at [email protected]*​


----------



## ToddS (Dec 13, 2003)

Looks great!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Welcome ToddS, Enjoy


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Nathan, how about before they go to the store, so they know what to buy!

This site is brand new and is already the best do it yourself site on the net.  that one was for the search engines.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Grumpy said:


> This site is brand new and is already the best do it yourself site on the net.  that one was for the search engines.


I'll take those compliments any way I can get them... spread the news!


----------



## Rich (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks good so far. Hope to see traffic pick up to see other folks few on projects, etc.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

I am subscribed to a thread in the electrical area tegarding wiring a 3 way dimmer. That thread was started yesterday 2/17/2017. People have replied and i get an email with a clickable link, but when i click on it it tskes me to this thread rather that the thread regarding the wiring of the 3 way. So far the last 3 replies all do the same thing. The link that comes to my email is 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/3-way-dimmer-473810-new-post



Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The link took me where it was supposed to, maybe the techs can tell you what the problem is.


----------

